# pos code pd 11 or 65



## Robinznest (Mar 13, 2011)

What code is recommend to use for pd if patient seen in 

office 11 bill with office location

or 65 bill dialysis center location

My understand either way is correct

Robin


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 13, 2011)

depends on what you are a physician office or a dialysis center and it does make a difference.


----------



## Robinznest (Mar 14, 2011)

we are the nephrology office not dialysis unit, physican only does mcp once a month here in our office. The PA see the patient in the units. 
Thanks, Robin


----------

